

Ruby Feature: Compress a Sequence of Ends - rbranson
http://redmine.ruby-lang.org/issues/5054

======
heimidal
I _really_ don't like this at all. Nesting many levels deep is often a code
smell, so seeing an end chain like that is a quick way to find candidates for
refactoring.

------
damncabbage
First reading, I thought it was a joke.

Now I'm just worried.

------
ErikRogneby
I'd like to see how an IDE would handle this.

